# Mitsubishi D 700 Wired to a mill drum switch



## fathertime (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi all I need help! 
I just got a Mitsubishi D 700 for a Bridgeport.
the mill it has a drum switch that controls Forward and reverse 
What I want to do is use 110 1 phase in put to the vfd and out put 230 3 phase 
Straight To the 1hp 230 motor I will run another set of wires to the drum switch from the VFD to control forward and reverse 
With that said I need help I’m New to vfs and drum switches Can anyone help me by giving me insight on how to or a diagram 
Pleas don’t tell me to read the manual I have and its not in there!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Program one of the digital inputs for 'run forward' and another for 'rum reverse' and use the drum switch to toggle between them. 

Though VFDs are sold with 120 input, I don't recommend them. Not very reliable. I'd run a 240 circuit and use a 240 single phase VFD. They're easy to get for small motors. 

If this is too difficult, I'd use a transformer before I'd use a 120 VFD.


----------

